# First World War Trench Watch



## c.griff (Feb 12, 2012)

Hi, i'm posting for the first time and would like to share my watch with you and try and get some history for it. I am not really interested in it's value because it is a family piece.

The watch is a Services watch and has Indian Army written just below it. The dial is paper and it has a small second dial with a sweeping second hand on it. It also has a little "button" on the side below the winder that helps set the time. It has come to me via my Father in Law who has 4 grand / greatgrand fathers who served in the Wars accross Europe, Africa and Asia.

I have had it cleaned and had a new "in keeping" strap made for it and am very pleased with the results.

I have a picture on Flickr of it but can't seem to upload it.


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

Welcome Griff. Sounds like a wonderful piece, given all that family history, There is a sticky on the forum about how to upload pictures - have a look and see if it helps.

In essence you need to post your pictures with a hosting site (like Photobucket but here are loads of others) and then use the http address they attach to the photo when you press the photo icon on this message system.

Be good to see this one!


----------



## c.griff (Feb 12, 2012)

Been reading a blog from Vorlan on Services watches and it seems that the watch is possibly not as old as i think, if you email me i'll send you a picture of it, keep trying to upload a picture on here and it just won't go on.

[email protected]


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`ve just noticed this thread, I have a "Services" Indian Army which is in need of some major tlc (replacement movement & hands) anyway basically it`s identical to this Competitor apart from the model name...










It was made in late 1920s for the Services Watch Co., Ltd., Leicester by Thiel Brothers of Thuringia Germany & was fitted with an unjeweled pin-pallet movement.


----------



## Sageas (May 15, 2012)

c.griff said:


> Been reading a blog from Vorlan on Services watches and it seems that the watch is possibly not as old as i think, if you email me i'll send you a picture of it, keep trying to upload a picture on here and it just won't go on.
> 
> [email protected]


If you upload it to imgur or similar it should give you a code you can copy and paste into your message.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Here`s a photo of my Indian Army...

*"Services"** Indian Army, `German Made` (by Thiel Brothers Thuringia Germany), circa late 1920s*










As I said it`s in need of some major tlc, but thanks to ebay I`ve sourced all the bits I need so that Mr Burrage can get it up & running again


----------



## c.griff (Feb 12, 2012)

Think i've cracked it!!

Can you give me any info on it please?


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Now you see, doesn't this look the business on that nice brown leather strap with the broad bit! :lol:

I assume this was from the chap who makes them to order? customwatchstraps.co.uk or similar was his website ISTR. Turned out very nicely :yes:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

c.griff said:


> Think i've cracked it!!
> 
> Can you give me any info on it please?


A very interesting watch, the dial style, size of the logo & the shape of the winder indicate to me that it is an earlier version of the `Indian Army` then mine, would I be correct in assuming that yours has `German Made` on the bottom? The Services Watch Co.,Ltd., was founded sometime in 1926/27 & from my research so far it appears that they changed over to having the watches being marked as `Foreign` or `Foreign Made` around 1930. I have a `German Made` Services Despatch Rider which has the same dial font, small logo size (later Services have larger logos) & hands.The design of the various models Services produced seemed to have altered on a regular basis possibly even yearly so at this time I can`t give you an exact date for when your watch was made but roughly it would be the late 1920s.

Currently I have no evidence that Services watches were ever issued to any armed forces so the model name `Indian Army` is intriguing, maybe it was available through stores which supplied army personnel ? I`d be very interested in any other ideas people have on this.

The only other information I can give you is that as with my watch it was made for Services by Thiel Brothers of Thuringia Germany using an unjewelled pin-pallet `Davina` movement.


----------



## c.griff (Feb 12, 2012)

The strap was made by vintagewatchstraps.com. Not sure if it is how the watch would have originally looked but i like it. The inside is very simple and unmarked, so no clues there either.


----------

